# Toyota Tundra Vs Ford F-150 Vs Chev Z-71 and oh Yeah Ram.



## dank1296 (Apr 1, 2020)

Ive had all four at one time or another over last 30 years. Currently have a 2015 Tundra 4x4 Offroad double cab. Have to say the Toyota is hands down the best Truck. Next would be the 96 Z-71 i had. Any arguments out there while were on lock down.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 2, 2020)

Your order in the Title is the order I would rank them, solely based on preference alone. Possibly add in the Titan into the #2 or #3 spot.
Tundra’s my dream truck, but since I’m a cash only purchaser, not sure that dream will ever manifest into a reality.
Almost pulled the trigger about 4 years ago and simply couldn’t do it. That’s a lot of cash to delve out in one big chunk!
Beautiful Trucks though. Best out there in appearance, dependability etc. IMO.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 2, 2020)

I love my F150’s... drive a super crew and it’s a beast. Pulls everything I ask her too. All of my F150’s have. 

My favorite by far is my ol Bronco. I had a 96, last year they made them. It was a tank and would go thru anything. She climbed mountains and would push snow across Montana, Wyoming, Colorado and Utah. I got rid of her when I came back to GA and she had 300,000 miles. 

At the end of the day, I need a 4x4 with a V8.... nothing else compares. 

Keep them foreign trucks to yourself.


----------



## dslc6487 (Apr 2, 2020)

Toyota Tundra by far for power, reliability, durability, comfort.  Tundra last for gas mileage if you have the bigger v8 engine.....


----------



## glynr329 (Apr 2, 2020)

I prefer F150 , Chevy and Tundra


----------



## paulito (Apr 2, 2020)

Like i told the owner here at work. I'll drive whatever truck you want to give me to drive as long as i don't have to pay for it. Have been in a F-150 for nearly 10 years now so i am biased to them just out of familiarity. Although i absolutely HATE the auto on/off crap on my current 2018. 

The owner has a 2018 Tundra. Seems like a good truck. I don't like the look of it personally. Same goes for the new chevy/GMC trucks. I really liked my 96 Z71 that i got way back in the day.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 2, 2020)

Ford or Chevy (tie) --> Tundra --> Ram.  Everyone has their opinion.  Owned many F150s and Chevy 1500s and both provided excellent service.  Doubt I will every buy a different truck than those 2.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 2, 2020)

2002 Silverado Z71 here...just 300 miles shy of 200K. You couldn't give me a car hauler full of brand new trucks of any brand for it.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 2, 2020)

I bought a brand new Ram1500 in model year 1998.

I had it twenty years without problems.
Messed up the transmission when it was new because I was towing a bass boat and didn't know any better than to take it out of overdrive while towing. That was MY FAULT, not the truck's.

Long story. It was still going strong when I went in the hospital. Had it parked at my Uncle's and squirrels ate through the fuel line. My Uncle was going to move it to cut the grass. It caught fire. Soon as he got out good, it blew up. Literally. Glad he wasn't hurt or killed. I was still in a coma when all this happened.

If I were to buy another new truck, it WOULD be a Ram.?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 2, 2020)

Big7 said:


> I bought a brand new Ram1500 in model year 1998.
> 
> I had it twenty years without problems.
> Messed up the transmission when it was new because I was towing a bass boat and didn't know any better than to take it out of overdrive while towing. That was MY FAULT, not the truck's.
> ...


The Ram you bought today likely wouldn't give you the same reliability that the 98 model did. Same goes for Ford, Chevy, Toyota, Nissan, etc etc.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 2, 2020)

GoldDot40 said:


> The Ram you bought today likely wouldn't give you the same reliability that the 98 model did. Same goes for Ford, Chevy, Toyota, Nissan, etc etc.


I don't disagree with that.


----------



## Eudora (Apr 2, 2020)

My 2007 Silverado Classic with the 4.8 has been VERY reliable. 276K on it and minimal issues. Burns no oil, but need to replace that pesky O-ring on the oil pick-up tube that becomes an issue with these. Can't say the same for my son's 2009 Silverado though. Had to replace the tranny and now a compressor is needed.


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 2, 2020)

Reliability issues,

I replaced my truck in Dec. Ford sales guy ask me why i wasnt buying another ford. I told him ford didnt earn my repeat business. Started having all kinds of problems right after it passed 100k. Starting with a cracked headers / coil packs. Yeah i added on a full tune up. But dropping 2k on a 11 year old truck with 109K did not set well.

Only time will tell but i love my 2019 ram.


----------



## dank1296 (Apr 2, 2020)

Oh Yeah the Ford Bronco. Lets just say as a teenager a 79 Bronco was alot of fun.


----------



## marlin (Apr 3, 2020)

I would have to add the Titan as well. I'm on my third one. First was an 04 drove it a year. Traded for an 05 four door and drove it 14 years and put 265000 miles on it. Had to replace two wheel bearings and general maintenance like oil changes and brakes. Motor didn't use any oil and no leaks. Bought a 2018 last year to replace the 05.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 3, 2020)

dank1296 said:


> Oh Yeah the Ford Bronco. Lets just say as a teenager a 79 Bronco was alot of fun.


Big back seat that was removable made them real fun.......


----------



## fishman1957 (Apr 3, 2020)

Love my Ford F-150 4x4 had a 2000 with over 300,000 miles my 2004 had over 300,000 both 4.6 L have a 2018 with the coyote V-8 fastest truck I ever had hope to get 300,000 out of her too !!!!!!!!!


----------



## H2O MAN (Jun 7, 2020)

My 2002 4.7L Tundra has been flawless since I purchased it in '03, it's my ultra reliable work truck. I purchased a used 2007 5.7L Tundra almost 3 years ago when it had 270,000, it's my cheap knock around sports truck that now has 293,000 miles on it.


----------



## transfixer (Jun 9, 2020)

I used to be strictly a Ford guy,  but haven't cared for any truck they've made since 99,   never owned a full size Toyota, have had a small one,  good truck for its purpose,   Working in a shop I have a different viewpoint than most,   to me the most dependable, longest lasting drivetrain trucks are the 2000-2006 GM trucks with the LS series motors,  GM screwed up the engines and the transmissions starting in 2007,  and I used to be a Ford 7.3 turbo diesel guy,  haven't like any diesel Ford has put out since those.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 9, 2020)

Weeeelllllllll I am a little biased.  Been with working for Chevy/GM for more than 30 years.  Do I guess you couldnt give me another brand.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 9, 2020)

That's a good looking truck. Hopefully it runs every bit as good as it looks.


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 9, 2020)

1996 Z-71. Been a good one for 24 years and don't see at my age me replacing it. Still turning heads when I take it to town and it aint scared to go anywhere in the back country. I cant begin to count how many deer and hogs have rode on its tailgate or the miles on it from hauling dogs.


----------



## delacroix (Jun 10, 2020)

Tundra better be the best for what they cost. Not sure they are, so I drive a Ford.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 10, 2020)

My grandfather always said, 
“Toyota: Brought to you by the people who brought you Pearl Harbor”.

Me, I drive a F150.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Jun 11, 2020)

I know it’s not in the title of the thread but how do y’all feel about the Nisan titans? I’ve always liked Chevy and Toyota but dang the price on them has gotten ridiculous. Looks like you can get a lot better deal on a slightly used Nissan I just don’t know much about them.


----------



## transfixer (Jun 11, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> I know it’s not in the title of the thread but how do y’all feel about the Nisan titans? I’ve always liked Chevy and Toyota but dang the price on them has gotten ridiculous. Looks like you can get a lot better deal on a slightly used Nissan I just don’t know much about them.



  Nissans reputation has taken a lot of hits in the last few years,  they are lousy at product support when it comes to repairing their vehicles,   ever since the mid 2000's they've had issues with radiators failing internally and letting coolant get into the transmission cooler, the fault was with the vendor they were using and the design of the internal transmission cooler.  CVT problems with their cars,  refusal to supply replacement parts for some vehicles,  requiring you to buy a complete transmission instead of fixing yours,   etc,etc,   

    They are not very well regarded in the automotive repair world.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Jun 11, 2020)

I've had 2 F-150's got 300,000+ outa both, bought a used 05 Tundra in 09 & got 331,000 out of it & still got 4500 for it. Purchased an 2018 new 4x4 Tundra in 2018 for 50K , never had spent over 20K on a truck before 60,000 miles & still pulls & drives like brand new, oh by the way Tundras are assembled in San Antonio TX, they are 75% American made the most of any truck, Chevy is least now..I think Chevy are the best looking however, Ford , Toyota. Dodge. Chevy all good , only one that is now now is Titan..they all expensive not just Tundras


----------



## MoCo CRAPPIE (Sep 24, 2020)

Watched my Dad and Grandad rebuild and replace the Dodge trucks too long. They eventually went all Ford and I've owned a couple of them. But in my honest OPINION, nothing rides like my Chevy and I hunt, fish, & play out of it too. My 2010 Z71 Crew Cab is my daily driver as well. #CHEVYSTRONG


----------



## 1john4:4 (Sep 24, 2020)

Had a '14 Tundra and it was a great truck that got terrible fuel mileage. But it was a stout truck. I had to replace the water pump at around 120,000. At 140,000 I "think" the transmission might've been just starting to act up a little. So I traded it for a '19 Ram 3500 with the HO Cummins and Aisin transmission. The Ram is a great vehicle so far with 12,000 miles on it. But if I had it to do over again, I would've kept the Tundra. I just wanted to see what it felt like to be in high school again, since I see so many youngsters driving new diesel trucks around here.


----------



## trents99 (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm more of a Ford guy but when it came time to buy a truck 5 years ago I couldn't justify the price difference between an F-150 and the Ram I currently have which is a 2014 1500 w/5.7.

I've had no regrets and I would buy another Ram albeit a 2500 if cost difference was like it was back then. 

I like the way the Tundras look but again the cost. As far as Chevy and Nissan, I'll never own another one as long as I live for various reasons. That pains me to say because I had hoped to find an old 5 window Chevy truck someday and drop an LS in it but that's not going to happen even if it were free.


----------



## TJay (Sep 25, 2020)

I bought a new F150 last year, 4wd extra cab with the eco boost.  Just checked the mileage for the first time during a road trip to Anniston and back.  23.1 mpg, pretty good for a 4wd.


----------



## killerv (Sep 25, 2020)

When did nissan trucks start coming with transmission coolers? buddy had to add one to his. Heck, their cars have the same issue, coworker when through 3 transmissions within 10k miles on her altima. Nissan went to junk somewhere around the year 2000.

I looked a Tundras hard but can't get over the gas mileage. from what I understand they are addressing that on the next model change.

I looked at f150 recently and it blows my mind that the trailer package is an option you have to ask for, at a 1250 dollar cost. Can't stand the front ends either but the 2021 improves  some in this department. Has ford also addressed the sunroof issue yet? They are breaking left and right and is a costly repair.

They all have their issues, take care of them the best you can and keep your fingers crossed the one you got lasts.

I just went back to gm after 20 years of others brands.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 6, 2020)

I drive a Chevy. Is it just a coincidence that I get the good looking gals?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 7, 2021)

For a full sized pickup I now only have one choice, I have owned them all and now only will own a Ram 2500 with diesel in a standard transmission, the last full sized truck that is offered in (standard transmission).  I use a truck to haul heavy loads, many times off road, so I like a solid front axle which takes the newer chevys and toyotas off the table.  I do not like automatic transmissions and will not buy a vehicle with one anymore.  This photo was taken on BLM land somewhere in southeastern Wyoming when I was out exploring one Christmas..... I have the winterized package, so I can plug on those cold nights. Presently over 200k on this 2010 that I currently own with no major issues.


----------



## Tnhunter (Mar 7, 2021)

I don't need it, but I like the Chevy trail boss. I see a lot on the road.


----------



## sleepr71 (Mar 8, 2021)

Gas pickups: Most dependable:Toyota. Best ride:Chevy. Best styling & interior:Ford. Best Mileage:Ford Ecoboost. Best No frills Work truckodge..especially with the Cummins.  Diesel pickups are really just a matter of preference...and I’d put Ford last on the list. Even though I prefer Ford styling..I’d put them last in the diesel pecking order. With all that said...I drive a 2007 Tundra double cab 4x4 as my daily & the 2002 Ford F250 7.3 4x4 when I need to pull over 8,500lbs. The Tundra uses no oil & Id drive it to Commiefornia today...200,000 trouble free miles on it. Flush the trans,battery,water pump, & do a brake job every 100K...


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 8, 2021)

This thread is based on a false premise and should be closed.

A half ton is not a truck(unless you're a girl). It's a car with a bed.

Trucks start at 1 ton and have dual rear wheels. 

Y'all are girly men.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 8, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> This thread is based on a false premise and should be closed.
> 
> A half ton is not a truck(unless you're a girl). It's a car with a bed.
> 
> ...



3/4 ton is the new 1/2 ton truck of the 70's.  I have a F150, but if you put over 500 lbs in the back, it will squat like a little puppy peeing.

D2500 with a Cummins is hard to beat.  Older F250 with 7.3s.  I wouldn't own a 6.0 or 6.4 diesel from Ford.  Chevy diesel?  ain't much better than a 6.4 in my opinion.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 8, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> This thread is based on a false premise and should be closed.
> 
> A half ton is not a truck(unless you're a girl). It's a car with a bed.
> 
> ...


Until my ½ ton fails to take me anywhere I want it to...I'll keep on keeping on. I've hauled a ton of gravel in it a several occasions with zero issues or concerns. There's plenty of examples when people use a bigger truck to overcompensate for other shortcomings.


----------



## Steven037 (Mar 8, 2021)

Bot my first tundra new in 04. Gave it to my son when he turned sixteen in 2018 and bought a used 2014 for myself. 1794 edition. Silver 4x4 with the brown leather inside. Man I love that truck. Yeah the gas mileage sucks but I don’t drive far to work so it’s not a big deal. Next truck will most likely be a Tundra TRD Pro.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 8, 2021)

GoldDot40 said:


> There's plenty of examples when people use a bigger truck to overcompensate for other shortcomings.



Fixed.


----------



## jdgator (Mar 8, 2021)

Late model trucks are a step back in terms of reliability. The push for better fuel mileage is the culprit. 

Displacement on demand engines, turbo charged gasoline engines, engines that shut off instead of idle, starters that are constantly working, transmissions with twice as many gears, etc., shorten the lifespan of the vehicle. The quality just isn’t there. 

We will look at the 2010s for trucks the same way we look at the late 1970s for sports cars.


----------



## benellisbe (Mar 13, 2021)

I have owned all as well. I personally hated my tundra interior and comfort. I still have a 00 tacoma 2.7L manual (227k miles and fires every time I turn the key).l, it is my hunting truck only now. 3 kids and a tacoma is a no go...I have a 16 F350 (70k miles on it) that I tow a gooseneck with, but back in December I traded my wife's 16 Jeep Wrangler unlimited for a 21 Ram Rebel with the 5.7 (non-autostart model). I drove a 21 Trail Boss and a 21 GMC 1500 AT4. I couldn't justify the price. I got the ram loaded for $14k cheaper than the chevy or GMC. I love the look of the GMC, but the cost wasn't worth it to me. I daily drive the ram (got the 7 yr unlimited mileage warranty from Zeigler after I bought it (1200 cheaperthan the GA dealer quoted me) and just hit 9000 miles on it today. Been solid so far.


----------

